# CREE T8 drop-in LED TLED recalled for fire hazard



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Official notice and thread here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f57/cree-recalls-led-t8-lamps-due-burn-hazard-110753/#post2017673


----------

